# Uterine scarring



## Cschultz (Nov 9, 2018)

Good morning, I’m new to forums but decided to try since this is so personal yet I need to talk about it. Has anyone discovered uterine scarring while trying to conceive? I had an HSG done and they found scarring. I have a sonohysterogram scheduled as the next step. Has anyone had this and went on to conceive?


----------

